# Fall 2011 Memory Lane swap meet



## rideahiggins (Oct 22, 2011)

Here are a few pictures of the fall 2011 Memory Lane swap meet. There was a good turnout of vendors. The weather kept some people away.


----------



## rideahiggins (Oct 22, 2011)

*More pictures*

The last picture show what people woke up to Saturday morning. A few brave souls camped out in tents.


----------



## neighbor (Oct 22, 2011)

*swap meet*

where was that?


----------



## rideahiggins (Oct 22, 2011)

Memory Lane Classics, Grand Rapids Ohio. They have 3 swaps a year.


----------



## neighbor (Oct 22, 2011)

from your photos, it looks like someone may have had a fender light i'm looking for, but alas, that's a 12 hour drive for me. 
thanks.


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 22, 2011)

might i ask what aluminum bike was on that guys table?

Thx. Nick.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks like a cool swap wish it was closer to attend some time.

Thanks for posting pictures


----------



## crazyhawk (Oct 23, 2011)

rideahiggins said:


> Here are a few pictures of the fall 2011 Memory Lane swap meet. There was a good turnout of vendors. The weather kept some people away.
> View attachment 29165View attachment 29166View attachment 29167View attachment 29168View attachment 29169




Thanks for the pics!  That's my sad looking Mead Ranger sitting in the back of my truck.  Hope I can bring it back to life!


----------



## RBonney (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for pics that's my colorflow didnt sell it but had a great time. And lots of great people and memory lane shop was awesome it was my first time there. Thanks guys


----------

